# RadMan's Time To Get It Right



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well where do i start? :cursing:

The words are in my head but typing them out and making sense is another matter.

I guess im starting this journal to get focused and keep me motivated as i have a tendency to fall of the wagon at times.

I have trained for a few years now and done a few cycles to mixed success and results. This year im hoping to really nail everything on the head and make some great progress and transform my body.

Basically i started off a few years back at 12st and at my heaviest when lifting i was 16 1/2 st.

The whole of December has been a write off with no gym, no protein, eating crap and being ill in which i dropped down to 14st.

Im back up to 15st but have a lot of fat and look terrible. Time to get into routine again and sort myself out.

I will try to list as much as i can and post up pics aswell.

*Stats*

*
*

*
*Age - 26

Height - 6'0

Weight - 15st

Body Fat - 20%

Arms - 16"

Chest - 43"

Waist - 36 1/2"

Thighs - 25"

Calves - 15 1/2"

*Best Lifts*

*
*

*
*Squats - 200kg

Deadlift - 200Kg

Flat Bench Press - 130kg

DB Incline Press - 42.5kg each arm

DB Shoulder Press - 38kg each arm

*Proposed Cycle*

*
*

*
*Weeks 1-16 Test E 500mg EW pharma grade ampoles (Egyptian cidotestone)

Weeks 1-8 BSI Labs Anavar 100mg ED

Weeks 5-11 BSI Labs Tren Ace 100mg EOD

1mg Adex ED as i am very gyno prone

500iu HCG Every Week

Will have Letro and Enalapril on hand incase needed.

*Training*

*
*

Monday - Chest and Tri's

Tuesday - Legs

Wednesday - Rest or cardio

Thursday - Shoulders and Abs

Friday - Back and Bi's

Saturday - AM Fasted Cardio

Sunday - Rest

Will post up workouts when i get into routine.

*Diet*

*
*

*
*Will be aiming for around 3000 cals a day with around 300g of protein, a decent amount of fats and will try to keep carbs to a minimum.

Will post up a typical days diet when i get it worked out.

*Pics*

Here are the current pics of me looking like crap. Lets hope i can make some positive changes.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok so today was the first day back in the gym. Trained chest and triceps.

DB Incline Press - 8x25kg, 8x30kg, 8x35kg, 8x35kg

DB Flies - 10x20kg, 10x20kg, 10x25kg

Decline Barbell Bench Press - 8x60kg, 8x80kg, 8x85kg

Crossovers on Ropes - 3 x 10 @ 30kg on machine

EZ Bar Skull Crushers - 3 x 10 @ 30kg

Machine Rope Single Arm Kickbacks - 3 x 10 @ 10kg each arm

Session not too bad, bit sore but will get used to it again, strength is down but to be expected so i will get it back up in the next month.

First day back on the healthy diet and im feeling upbeat. Still need to sit down and work out all my cals but shouldnt be far away.

*Diet*

1. Protein Shake with 50g oats, 60g whey and 250ml semi skimmed milk. Mug of tea.

2. 3 oat cakes with can of tuna and a little sweet chilli sauce.

3. 200g chicken and 50g of rice, a little nandos sauce.

4. Packet of chicken super noodles with a can of tuna.

GYM

5. Protein shake with 60g whey, 20g dextrose with water.

6. 300g chicken, 100g boiled potatoes and 100g of mixed veg (brocolli, carrots, peas).

7. 100g MyProtein crunchy peanut butter, protein shake with 200ml milk and 60g whey. Mug of tea.

Drank roughly 4 litres of water throughout the day.

Will sit down at the weekend and work out the nutritional values.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well chest is sore today but glad to be back in the gym.

Training legs tonight. Bring it on!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well for not having done legs in around 3 months that was a killer. Im gonna have severe DOMS tomorrow and i didnt lift anything remotely heavy. Ive got a lot of work to do to get back to what i was doing before i turned into a lazy ****.

*Legs*

Back Squat - 10x60kg, 10x80kg, 10x80kg, 10x80kg, 10x60kg

Front Squat - 10x40kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg

Machine Leg Extensions - 10x25kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kg

Machine Hamstring Curls - 10x20kg, 10x20kg, 10x20kg

Standing Calf Raises - 3 sets of 10. not sure of weight as its just a pile of old weights on machine.

Seated Calf Raises - 3 sets of 10 at 40kg


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

All the best with this!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> All the best with this!


Cheers bud, hoping by doing a journal i can keep motivated and when im feeling low some of you guys can give my a kick up the ass.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Cheers bud, hoping by doing a journal i can keep motivated and when im feeling low some of you guys can give my a kick up the ass.


I'm not a guy but yeah lol


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I'm not a guy but yeah lol


Oops i do apologise. Thanks for the support.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Heres todays food intake. Not too different from yesterday, i tend to keep things the same.

1. Protein Shake with 50g oats, 60g whey and 250ml semi skimmed milk. Mug of tea.

2. 3 oat cakes with can of tuna and a little sweet chilli sauce.

3. 200g steak mince and 50g of pasta in a home made bolognaise sauce

4. Packet of chicken super noodles with 3 large eggs scrambled.

GYM

5. Protein shake with 60g whey, 20g dextrose with water.

6. Home made shepherds pie with 250g steak mince, 150g potatoes, some cheddar cheese and carrots + onions.

7. 100g MyProtein crunchy peanut butter, protein shake with 200ml milk and 60g whey. Mug of tea.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Rest day today and im needing it. Still sore in the chest area and my legs are crippled. Can barely sit down to sh!t.

First week back was always gonna be the hardest. Food was pretty much the same as monday so i wont post it up.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Only just seen this mate.

Subbed and good luck!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Only just seen this mate.
> 
> Subbed and good luck!


Cheers bro, lets hope we can make this year our year!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well todays shoulder session felt good, still got a bit of DOMS but will shake it off for next week im sure.

*Shoulders + Abs*

DB Shoulder Press - Warm up 40lbx10, 65lb x 8, 70lb x 8, 70lb x 8

Standing Machine OHP - 3 x 10 @ 11, 12, 12

DB Front Raises with Sides - 3 x 8 @ 20lb

Machine Rope Front Raises - 3 x 10 @ 15kg

Machine Rope Side Raises - 3 x 8 @ 15kg

Cable Crunches - 3 x 20 @ 80kg

Leg Raises - 3 x 10


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also started my cycle this week. Read up on front loading so pinned 1g of test e for this week but each other week will be 500mg.

Still waiting on my avavar so once that comes i'll get started at 100mg ED.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Todays food...

1. Protein Shake with 50g oats, 60g whey and 250ml semi skimmed milk. Mug of tea.

2. 3 oat cakes with can of tuna and a little sweet chilli sauce.

3. 200g steak mince and 50g of pasta in a home made bolognaise sauce

4. Packet of chicken super noodles with 3 large eggs scrambled.

GYM

5. Protein shake with 60g whey, 20g dextrose with water.

6. 4 Enchiladas with 250g steak mince, some cheddar cheese and pepper + onion.

7. 100g MyProtein crunchy peanut butter, protein shake with 200ml milk and 60g whey. Mug of tea.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck with this mate.hope all goes well and gyno stays at bay this time.from what I saw in the gym tonight your were not to shabby and from having a month off you were moving some good weight about.

Let me no how you get on with the bsi as I have jumped on to the band wagon and got enough for about a year lol.

Give me a shout if you need any help and probz will see you in the gym from time to time so will be sure to give you some encouragement ie (what you doing with them db's get the bigger ones you lankie streak of **** ;-)

Any way atb carl


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers bro much appreciated! Will defo be picking your brains and asking for advice.

Reps given!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Workout for today...

*Back & Bi's*

Deadlifts - 60kg x 6 WU, 100kg x 6, 120kg x 6, 140kg x 6, 160kg x 5 (failed on last rep)

Lat Pull Downs - 3 x 10 @ 60kg

Upright Rows - 3 x 8 @ 50kg

EZ Preacher Curls - 35kg x 10, 37.5kg x 10, 40kg x 10

Seated Barbell Curls - 25kg x 10, 27.5kg x 10, 27.5kg x 10

Was supposed to do bent over rows for back for some reason they were completely missed out just because i totally forgot.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey mate good luck with this.

Loving the all important mugs of tea to start and end the day. I'm exactly the same lol.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Hey mate good luck with this.
> 
> Loving the all important mugs of tea to start and end the day. I'm exactly the same lol.


Cheers for the support. Yeah its the only thing to get me going in the morning.

Just saw you have a journal on the go aswell, i will get a read at it this weekend.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Food for today....

1. Protein Shake with 50g oats, 60g whey and 250ml semi skimmed milk. Mug of tea.

2. 3 oat cakes with can of tuna and a little mayonaise.

3. 200g chicken and 50g of rice, a little nandos sauce.

4. Packet of chicken super noodles with 3 large eggs scambled.

GYM

5. Protein shake with 60g whey, 20g dextrose with water.

6. 250g steak on a baguette with mushrooms and onions. Handful of chips and onion rings. Slice of chocolate cake.

7. 100g MyProtein crunchy peanut butter, protein shake with 200ml milk and 60g whey. Mug of tea.

Its the girlfriends birthday today so had to have a meal at her parents house which is why i had a bit of cake.

Felt really guilty about it which is a first but will do some cardio tomorrow to compensate. haha

Also going out to the indian tomorrow for a meal so that will be my cheat meal though it will be plenty of chicken and rice.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What are your stats in the avi mate?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> What are your stats in the avi mate?


That pic was from july 2011. Think i was around 14st.

Was my first injecable cycle of 500mg sustanon and 80mg tbol for 10 weeks.

Absolutely loved it. Proberly the best shape ive been in. Strength shot up and also started to lean out. Six pack was starting to show.

Since then ive only ever bulked but gained too much fat so my main focus now is to shift it.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Time to bring it back 

I've heard a bit about tbol. I'll need to research it a bit further. Didnt really look any further than test for my first lol.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah i rate tbol highly. Giving anavar a try this time, heard great things about it.

Tried dbol in the past but didnt like the bloat.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well been to the gym this morning for a cardio session, didnt last too long as im very unfit at the moment.

Done 10 mins on the bike and 10 mins on the treadmill and i was fukced! mg:

Will work on increasing the time each week as i get fitter or until the tren leaves me breathless from just walking up the stairs. :laugh:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

RadMan23 said:


> Well been to the gym this morning for a cardio session, didnt last too long as im very unfit at the moment.
> 
> Done 10 mins on the bike and 10 mins on the treadmill and i was fukced! mg:
> 
> Will work on increasing the time each week as i get fitter or until the tren leaves me breathless from just walking up the stairs. :laugh:


Should be fine doing cardio on 300mg tren mate.as long as you keep it low intensity you will be fine.so is a full out chest day to day or just the meal.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Will be just tonight. Ate reasonably good today so far and will build up the hunger for tonight as going all out. Could be a couple thousand calories whan im done haha.

What about yourself?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

You no me mate if I don't get 10,000 cals in and walking about like a budda for a day on a sat then its a day wasted.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Its a new week and im feeling good. Work out from today.

*Chest and Tri's*

DB Bench Press - 10 x 30kg, 10 x 35kg, 8 x 40kg

DB Incline Flies - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg

Crossovers on Ropes - 10 x 30kg, 10 x 30kg, 10 x 35kg

Pec Deck - 12 x 12, 12 x 14, 12 x 16 on machine

EZ Bar Skull Crushers - 10 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg, 10 x 45kg

Bodyweight Dips - 3 x 10


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Legs*

Back Squat - 10 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 100kg, 10 x 100kg

Machine Leg Extensions - 10x30kg, 10x35kg, 10x40kg

*Superset*

Lying DB Hamstring Curl - 10 x 30lb, 10 x 35lb, 10 x 35lb

Working Quads On Leg Press - 10x70kg, 10x75kg, 10x75kg

*Superset*

Seated Machine Hamstring Curls - 10x80kg, 10x85kg, 10x90kg

Standing Calf Raises - 3 sets of 10. not sure of weight as its just a pile of old weights on machine.

*Superset*

Seated Calf Raises - 10x40kg, 10x50kg, 10x50kg

Feeling better each day and hoping lifts will shoot up soon once the test kicks in. Only a few weeks till i try the tren and im bricking it a bit. Hope it goes well.

Diet is going well and i dont mind it at all, will have to do a weekly weigh in and get the fat calipers used to find out my %.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

RadMan23 said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Back Squat - 10 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 100kg, 10 x 100kg
> 
> ...


Don't do it mate.if you take tren you will die is the most harsh known thing to man  pmsl just get it in you whats the worst that could happing your on tren ace so easy to drop.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

RadMan23 said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Back Squat - 10 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 100kg, 10 x 100kg
> 
> ...


Don't do it mate.if you take tren you will die is the most harsh known thing to man  pmsl just get it in you whats the worst that could happing your on tren ace so easy to drop.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

44carl44 said:


> Don't do it mate.if you take tren you will die is the most harsh known thing to man  pmsl just get it in you whats the worst that could happing your on tren ace so easy to drop.


This , why are you waiting?, jab it


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> This , why are you waiting?, jab it


Waiting till about week 5 so the test e has kicked in.

Also still waiting on it from my source so cant jab yet.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

RadMan23 said:


> Waiting till about week 5 so the test e has kicked in.
> 
> Also still waiting on it from my source so cant jab yet.


Guess i should have read the op lol

Best of luck with it


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Wednesday = CARDIO* :scared:

Got in and got it done, wasnt too bad once i got going.

10mins on bike

20mins on treadmill

10mins on bike warm down


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice one mate.

Do you do low or high intensity?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

RadMan23 said:


> *Wednesday = CARDIO* :scared:
> 
> Got in and got it done, wasnt too bad once i got going.
> 
> ...


Was not hard my ass a saw you hanging out when I walked out the door.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Do you do low or high intensity?


More sort of medium intensity for a few minutes then a minute at low intensity.

Just because im so unfit at the moment so will work up to high intensity and interval training.

I have a heart rate monitor watch with chest strap so i know how hard to train. Today i was averaging 155 bpm so was into fitness training. Its really good if you wana find out fit you are and how your progressing.

Never mind, once im on the tren i'll be out of breath just from walking up the stairs!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah mate. Ive got one of those. Really need to use it more!

Sh1t is it that bad? Lol.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> Was not hard my ass a saw you hanging out when I walked out the door.


Haha. Think you could do with some or you still allergic to the cardio zone?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Yeah mate. Ive got one of those. Really need to use it more!
> 
> Sh1t is it that bad? Lol.


Yeah they are a good thing to have.

Dont think im too unfit, average really but i used to be really fit so wana get some of it back.

I really need to find my body fat calipers so i can measure myself to chart progress.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohh and i also need to start weighing myself weekly in the morning. Will do this on saturday.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

RadMan23 said:


> Haha. Think you could do with some or you still allergic to the cardio zone?


You no me if its not broke dont fix it.will be starting a bit of cardio when back on tren to keep the bp down well I hope it will keep it down.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Workout from yesterday.

*Shoulders + Abs*

DB Shoulder Press - Warm up 40lbx10, 70lb x 8, 75lb x 8, 75lb x 6 (fail)

Standing Machine OHP - 3 x 8 @ 12, 13, 14

DB Front Raises - 3 x 10 @ 25, 30, 30

DB Lat Raises - 3 x 10 @ 20, 20, 20

Cable Crunches - 3 x 20 @ 80kg

Leg Raises - 3 x 10

Weights already going up with eating good for 2 weeks and soon get back to my best then push on from there when the gear kicks in.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Today i trained on my own as my usual gym partner couldn't make it but still had a good workout.

First time i've lifted as heavy on deadlift without using straps and my grip felt good.

*Back + Bi's*

Widegrip Pull-ups - 3 x 6 bodyweight

Deadlift - 6 @ 100, 140, 160kg

Close Grip Rows - 10 @ 80, 90, 100kg

Upright Rows - 8 @ 40, 42.5, 45kg

Finished off with a quick blast on dumbbell bicep curls going up the rack and back down 3 times with 10 reps of each weight.

Biceps were totally pumped and could hardly wash myself in the shower after.

Feeling good to hit the gym again and really enjoying it, cant wait to (hopefully) make some gains and get rid of this belly.

Will weigh my self tomorrow morning when i wake and chart my progress weekly.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Fasted cardio done this morning and i enjoyed it!

Done same as last week and soon i may increase the intensity as i get fitter.

Morning weigh in was 15st 3lb.

Rest day tomorrow and i will be making a load of meals to take to my work.


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

input?? good gains. quads, chest and back solid ... (front delts) in the relaxed front pose <dscn0073.> and back pose (rear delts) <dscn0078.> detract from a balanced physique. starting point?? shoulders and shoulders.. is what i'm saying. have p.issed on your bonfire, but the gains are solid and that is the reason for this input. but the rear double biceps pose is impressive mate. nailed. lift heavy this year. hope you see those positive changes and transform.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> input?? good gains. quads, chest and back solid ... (front delts) in the relaxed front pose <dscn0073.> and back pose (rear delts) <dscn0078.> detract from a balanced physique. starting point?? shoulders and shoulders.. is what i'm saying. have p.issed on your bonfire, but the gains are solid and that is the reason for this input. but the rear double biceps pose is impressive mate. nailed. lift heavy this year. hope you see those positive changes and transform.


Thanks for your input, im always open to critisism and thats why i started this journal, to get help from others.

I always thought my chest was the weakest point as it doesnt have much size and my lifts are lower than other body parts.

So you think i should work more on my shoulders? What exercises do you recommend?


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Thanks for your input, im always open to critisism and thats why i started this journal, to get help from others.
> 
> I always thought my chest was the weakest point as it doesnt have much size and my lifts are lower than other body parts.
> 
> So you think i should work more on my shoulders? What exercises do you recommend?


the chest is without thickness but there is shape. in your side chest pose, other muscle parts balance. so i would be looking at symetry and bring up those parts that are detracting. simply put, get your traing partner to discuss what each others weaknesses are. in proportion. top-to-toe. lol. perhaps strength training from HIT and communicating to the training partner the goal?? vice versa. [1] i.e., heavy bench press, in the strictest sense, with f-o-r-m. OP sound and knowledgable.

HIT = high intensity training/ strength training.

strength training is my grey area. so strictly speaking, can't advise regards the exercises mate. only discuss.

i did edit my last message and would've suggested to the OP that whatever gains are made this year you would further benefit from doing compound those exercises in-gym that involve exhaustive deep breathing. there are other sports that mimic and support those movements. rather as a function of the training routine in general, the musculature of the trunk can become developed. this is regards the rib cage, that is the much "thicker" look that supports muscular gains. this is the area i aim for. this year is a pivotal moment. for me that is.

i'm incorporating cardio from any discipline and also, the deadlift, and about to be training with cross-bench pullover dumbells. will incorporate if no strains are present. have now acromion pain last weeks or so. no heavy shoulder training for me. yet that is. as regards cross-bench pullover dumbells - would advise only if the OP has the all clear with any injury. again discuss the value of incorportaing the exercise with your training mate. maybe once a month or so. only noticed how after exercise with strecthing and posing how important this area is if doing say, a competitive show.

but defo look into those exercises in strictest form that pull up the shoulders. shoulders and shoulders. training the delts, the rear, front, to balance. they ought to be exclusive an exercise and separate an issue in training to address the balance. your call mate?? any value??


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> the chest is without thickness but there is shape. in your side chest pose, other muscle parts balance. so i would be looking at symetry and bring up those parts that are detracting. simply put, get your traing partner to discuss what each others weaknesses are. in proportion. top-to-toe. lol. perhaps strength training from HIT and communicating to the training partner the goal?? vice versa. [1] i.e., heavy bench press, in the strictest sense, with f-o-r-m. OP sound and knowledgable.
> 
> HIT = high intensity training/ strength training.
> 
> ...


Yeah i kind of think i know what your on about.

So your saying i should stick to compounds such as bench, squat, deadlift and overhead press.

And bring in some shoulder excercises to bring them up.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well had a good solid week in the gym. Weights going up slightly and diet been good.

Will post up my routine next week and get a weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Weighed myself yesterday - 15st 4lb.

Also found my bodyfat calipers and measured at about 20%.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Will be good to hear how you get on with the BSI Anavar 50mg mate


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> Will be good to hear how you get on with the BSI Anavar 50mg mate


Finally my anavar and tren arrived this week so only on day 3 but i will keep this updated with pics and workouts so stick around.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well its been another good week in the gym, lifts are going up and diet is going to plan.

Deadlift up to 160kg with just grip alone, could do more with straps easily.

Chest is good, up to 42.5kg dumbells again for 3 sets of 8.

Shoudler press back up to 75lb dumbells for 3 sets.

Week 4 on the test so its kicking in now and im looking a lot better now, its amazing what you can do in just a month.

Also started my anaver and tren ace this week so cant wait to see how i get on.

will post up weight tomorrow. Hope its not shot up as i dont want the water retention so i keen to stay around 15st but rip up. (Hopefully!!! :blush: )


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good work mate. All seems to be going great so far 

Be sure to get some progress pictures up soon :thumbup1:


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Good work mate. All seems to be going great so far
> 
> Be sure to get some progress pictures up soon :thumbup1:


Yeah mate i'll do some at the half way mark and more at the end. Cant wait for the tren to kick in to find out what all the fuss is about.

Opened up a new site today. Shot the tren in my delt and got a bit if a dead arm. Not too bad now though.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also weighed in today at 15st 8lb.

Done 40mins on the bike fasted cardio.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Done my 5th tren jab tonight, not feeling any side affects yet but the missus said i was burning and really hot. Dont really feel it though and not got the sweats.

Didnt bother with cardio tonight. Was feeling drained and needed the rest. Early night tonight and hopefully feel refreshed for a shoulder workout tomorrow.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well absolutely smashed shoulders tonight. Great feeling. Lifted the 75lb dumbells for 3 sets of 8,8,10. Will push for all sets of 10 next week.

Day off work tomorrow so gona hit the gym in the morning and get my back worked.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good stuff mate.

Hows the physique coming along?

Is this the first time youve done tren?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> Hows the physique coming along?
> 
> Is this the first time youve done tren?


Sorry ive not posted in a while had a bad week.

Everythings been going good up until last week. I had a bad jab in my delt and could hardly lift my arm never mind lift weights.

Done pecs and they where fine so i'll stay away from delt shots for the moment.

Yeah this is the first time im running tren but to be honest im a little disappointed in it. Ive finished a full 10ml vial of BSI tren ace and ive not felt a thing, no sweats or crazy dreams, nothing. i thought it would have kicked in by now as its a short ester and im jabbing 1ml EOD.

Got one more vial to get through so see how it goes. Think i might change back to good old ROHMS and try their TTME.

This is the start of week 7 so i'll put up some pics and measurements on week 10. Planning to run this cycle for 20 weeks to get the most gains and hopefully see some major changes.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

How's strength and general well being and performance in gym ?

The only way you'll know if tren is no good is to run exact same cycle with another ugl,

We all don't get certain sides and adex dose COULD be holding you back !!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

don1 said:


> How's strength and general well being and performance in gym ?
> 
> The only way you'll know if tren is no good is to run exact same cycle with another ugl,
> 
> We all don't get certain sides and adex dose COULD be holding you back !!


Strength had initially went up and then plataued. General well being isnt really there so you could be on to something.

Shall i drop my adex to 0.5mg and see how i get on?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Your only on 500mg test so 1mg e3d" should " be ok


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

don1 said:


> Your only on 500mg test so 1mg e3d" should " be ok


Ok i'll drop to 0.5mg ED and see how i get on. Will keep you updated.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Gym been going good lately. Managed the 85lbs db's for shoulder press so happy with that.

I have lost some fat around the stomach and im looking slimmer but still a long way to go.

Almost finished my tren ace and plan to move on to tren test mast for 10 weeks so should be good.

To help with fat burning i have also started clen at 80mcg a day but am yet to feel it working.

Will weigh in tomorrow and also doing an hours fasted cardio in the gym.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Weighed in today at 15st 4lb.

Done 50mins on treadmill fasted cardio.

30 mins fat burning and 20 mins fitness.

Just having my cheat meal tonight. Massive steak with homemade wedges and garlic bread followed by 2 litres of iron brew then 5 rolo cookies, couple of chocolate muffins and crispie cakes.

Just about to have a spicy chicken pizza and more muffins + crispie cakes.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Chest session tonight and i hit a pb. Usually press the 42.5kg dumbells as the next step up is 52.5kg but went for it and got 6 reps squeezed out with a spotter.

Also finished my last jab of tren ace so ran it for 6 weeks. Wasnt too impressed with it. Have ordered some ttme but still waiting on it arriving. Really need it this week.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Had a **** day at work followed by a leg workout that ruined me and left my legs like jelly. Now ive just had to watch my beloved man utd get beaten because of a [email protected] of a referee.

Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Done 60 mins fat burning on the treadmill and 30 mins on the bike.

Still plenty fat to shift and im upping my clen to 100mcg from tomorrow. Not feeling it at 80.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Weighed in today at 15st 4lb.
> 
> Done 50mins on treadmill fasted cardio.
> 
> ...


Haha 

How can you not hit 'like' on this one :laugh:

Good Progress so far mate, well done! Are you feeling the effects of the juice?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Haha
> 
> How can you not hit 'like' on this one :laugh:
> 
> Good Progress so far mate, well done! Are you feeling the effects of the juice?


Yeah i feel it helping me out. Not running crazy high doses but just enough to give me an edge. Finished the tren and almost finished the var. still running 500mg test e a week at the moment. waiting on delivery of my TTME so once that arrives i'll be straight on it. Going to get some chinese clen and t3's to accelerate the fat loss as my muffin hips are pretty stubborn.

If i have time next week i'll put up some half way photos. Defo a change in body shape but still not happy with my stomach area. I just wana see some abs!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well its been a good week in the gym and diet has been spot on.

Back an bi's today. Deadlifts were 180kg for 6 reps. Felt really tough, dont think i could up the weight due to the lack of carbs and a low calorie diet.

Cardio tomorrow and will also weigh in first thing in the morning.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Weighed in this morning at 14st 13lb. That's a 5lb loss in a week, hope its all fat. :rockon:

Anyway its the end of week 9 so here's a little progress pic taken this morning.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> Weighed in this morning at 14st 13lb. That's a 5lb loss in a week, hope its all fat. :rockon:
> 
> Anyway its the end of week 9 so here's a little progress pic taken this morning.
> 
> View attachment 113338


Lookin good mate. Defo a lot leaner! Abs comin soon 

Looks like you have some thick arms on you too man! You always had decent arm size?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Lookin good mate. Defo a lot leaner! Abs comin soon
> 
> Looks like you have some thick arms on you too man! You always had decent arm size?


Cheers mate, yeah i hope to have some decent abs in the next 12 weeks.

This journal is really keeping my focused and im just loving the gym at the moment which is a real bonus.

I would say my arms are one of the strongest parts of me with chest being the weakest.

Just measured them at 17" so thats an increase of an inch since i started.

But i dont think i'll get them to grow anymore with the lack of carbs and calories as concentrating on this being a cut.

Plan to maintain over the summer then will plan a bulk for the winter and start all over again. :laugh:

Will hit the gym soon for some cardio with an hours fat burning then cheat night tonight!! :thumbup1:

Also got a tonne of meals to make up this weekend for my lunches... :yawn:


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Chest today. Nailed the 52.5kg dumbells for 2 sets of 6 reps on flat bench. Really good session today. Triceps were pumped too after skulls and dips plus kickbacks.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Weighed in today at 14st 10lb, thats 3lb dropped this week.

Done an hours fasted cardio this morning aswell.

Bring on the cheat meal tonight, chinese followed by loads of cakes and fizzy pop!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Only just had a read through this thread, hope you don't mind late subscribers!

Are you taking anything alongside the tren? How is it?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Only just had a read through this thread, hope you don't mind late subscribers!
> 
> Are you taking anything alongside the tren? How is it?


Yeah mate not many followers so your more than welcome.

Been on 500mg test e for 10 weeks now and also about to finish my 8 weeks anavar 100mg ED.

I ran tren ace for 6 weeks at 100mg EOD but finished that now.

Going to run bsi tmte for 10 weeks when i get hold of it. So that will be.

600mg test

600mg mast

600mg tren


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

As for the tren i didnt get any bad sides. A bit hot an sweaty at night but loving the stuff. Cant wait to get some more.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm looking into tren ace and test prop for my next cycle, at least with acetate I can drop it if I can't handle the sides.

Did you run caber alongside it? I've managed to source some online but it's fvcking expensive!!!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> I'm looking into tren ace and test prop for my next cycle, at least with acetate I can drop it if I can't handle the sides.
> 
> Did you run caber alongside it? I've managed to source some online but it's fvcking expensive!!!


Yeah that was my thoughts so now im moving on to tren e.

No caber for me and ive been fine.

Only running adex to control the estrogen as i get gyno if not.

Will have to swing by your journal soon and catch up.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Yeah that was my thoughts so now im moving on to tren e.
> 
> No caber for me and ive been fine.
> 
> ...


I won't be looking at running it until August so I've got plenty of time to do some research 

Cheers mate


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Been an average week in the gym. Missed thursdays shoulder session due to work so will do it sat am.

Been a bit ****ed in the head this week with things playing on my mind and not sleeping great. Hoping for a better week next week.

Although diet has been spot on this week, not been in calorific surplus or ate any ****e so should maybe have lost a little weight since last week.

Abs starting to show through so might wait a couple of weeks and put a pic up.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

We all have sh1t weeks now and again mate. Think i had 2 on my cycle including last week that i took off.

Next week is the start of greatness ....and abs 

Sounds like you're doing great. Keep it going.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> We all have sh1t weeks now and again mate. Think i had 2 on my cycle including last week that i took off.
> 
> Next week is the start of greatness ....and abs
> 
> Sounds like you're doing great. Keep it going.


Yeah mate im still fully focussed on the journey ahead. Its not how far ive come but how far i still have to go.

Weighed in today at 14st 8lb (92.5kg)

Just about to hit the gym and smash that shoulder sesssion i missed on thursday.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just looked back at my journal. On the 2nd of Feb i was 15st 8lb. So i have now lost a whole stone.

I look an feel a lot better, i look a lot more muscley and vainy plus my strength is still up even on a calorie deficit diet.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

TMTE has finally arrived. And some d-hacks clen. The next 10 weeks are gonna be awesome!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Morning weigh in 14st 5lb. Another 3lb lost this week.

I have a couple of progress pics to post up when i get on my computer.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fantastic progress man! Well done.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Fantastic progress man! Well done.


Cheers mate, just looking to get the stubborn fat shifted on my lower stomach now.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Weighed in at 14st 5lb today. No loss.

Its been a bad week. :-(


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Weighed in today at 14st 11lb. Been on holiday all week and had a fair few cheat meals (steak club at wetherspoons and unlimited buffet at pizza hut ect!)

Also off the clen for 2 weeks. Back to normal next week and will get back on track.

Done 2 jabs of bsi tmte at 3ml a week. Very suspicious that this gear is bunk but will know in the next 3 weeks. I will be gutted if it is bunk as i cant afford to get anything else.


----------

